# Flat River Retriever Club Trial



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Hear the Open is an inverted Triple with two retired.

Qualifying callbacks to waterblind: 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 12, 15, 17, 18, 21, 22


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to 4th 3, 4, 6, 7, 12, 15, 17, 18, 22


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

open to LB 44 dogs

2,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,19,21,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,34,36,37,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,51,53,55,56,57,58,60,63,64,66,67,70,75


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Qualifying Results:

1st Deveron (GRM) - (H) Darrin Mormon (O) Dolores Hoagland
2nd Traitor (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Dan Wegner
3rd Rex (LRM) - (O/H) Brent McDowell
4th Slim (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Sue Kennedy
RJ Juice (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Chip McEwen
JAM Gus (LRM) - (O/H) Tim Doane
JAM Legend (FCRF) - (O/H) Dan Wegner
JAM Ransom (FCRM) - (O/H) Dan Wegner


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st Deveron (GRM) - (H) Darrin Mormon (O) Dolores Hoagland
> 2nd Traitor (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Dan Wegner
> ...


Congrats on Traitor's 2nd and the JAMs!! And way to go Darrin and Deveron!!


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations Dan!!! 3 Ribbons and a QAA. Nice job.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st Deveron (GRM) - (H) Darrin Mormon (O) Dolores Hoagland
> 2nd Traitor (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Dan Wegner
> ...


Way to go Dan, purty Schweeet!!!

Gregg Leonard


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Pretty darn good Dan, Traitor's a big dog now! Can't wait to hear the details!




Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st Deveron (GRM) - (H) Darrin Mormon (O) Dolores Hoagland
> 2nd Traitor (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Dan Wegner
> ...


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dan, on Traitor's Qualifying 2nd! Add two more jams with Legend and Ransom = great weekend!

rita


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

dan,
wow, congrats! i always enjoy watching traitor, he's a good one!
jmc


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby callbacks to 2nd: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open Callbacks to watermarks: 4, 6, 24, 26, 28, 30, 45, 55, 58, 60, 63, 67, 75


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt. to LB
1,5,6,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,18,20,25,26,31,33,40,42,44,45,47,51,54,55,56


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO RYAN, LARRY, and CRYSTAL FOR THE OPEN WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rumor is she ran a beautiful trial with stunning marks. 

This follows a 3rd place in the Open at PRTA as well...the girl is on fire!!!!

Your brother Slider (and his owner!) are so proud!!! WOOOHOO CRYSTAL!!!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Big Congratulations to Lydia Rustmann and Shag on their open 3[SUP]rd[/SUP].!!!!!
Nice way to be heading to the Specialty. Keep it rolling.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Lydia!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea Ryan and Larry!! You Louisiana Boys sure know how to show off!! On a side note, with the weather looking grim for Louisiana and Mississippi, I will offer up kennel space and rooms if you need them. Not a lot of kennel space but plenty of room for anyone needing to head north or anyone heading back south that needs to wait to see what the weather will do.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

How about the Derby results? And big congratulations go to Darrin and Dolores for Deveron's Qual Win!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Lydia and Shag. And you went to the dark side why?


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Way to go Lydia! I'm sorry you were busy judging the Am and didn't get to see all of his performances. Thanks for giving up your weekend to judge, especially with Shag running & doing so well in another stake you didn't get to see and experience first hand.

Best of luck in St. Louis!



Tom D said:


> Big Congratulations to Lydia Rustmann and Shag on their open 3[SUP]rd[/SUP].!!!!!
> Nice way to be heading to the Specialty. Keep it rolling.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dan on Traitor's 2nd in the Q and becoming QAA!

John


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Derby Placements
1st Brasseaux / Brees
2nd Seward / VooDoo
3rd Doane / Gus
4th Gierman / Marty
RJ Adams / Blossom
Jam Lehnertz / Boon
Jam Arthur / Bugs

Thanks to Flat River for another great trial.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Good for you Tim and Gus!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Congratulations to Lydia and Shag on the Open 3rd!!!!!! *


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats Rip Rap (Luke Barras) and Ryan Brasseaux on the derby win with Brees


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt. placements
1 Cowboy Ray Vreeland
2 Dixie Bruce Hall
3 Blue Sharon Gierman
4 Bones Kate Simonds
RJ Buddy Jerry Kampuis
Jams
Cree Jerry Younglove


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Lydia and Shag! 

.....from that other Lydia across the pond.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st Deveron (GRM) - (H) Darrin Mormon (O) Dolores Hoagland
> 2nd Traitor (LRM) - (H) Jason Baker (O) Dan Wegner
> ...



Hey Dan, Congrats on the QAA with your Dougan/Pink puppy.
Also I see that you handled and got Jams on two Flat coats in the Q. Pretty impressive.
edit. 
on second look I see that you have been doing rather well with your flat coats. Hope you get a few wins soon!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Breck said:


> Hey Dan, Congrats on the QAA with your Dougan/Pink puppy.
> Also I see that you handled and got Jams on two Flat coats in the Q. Pretty impressive.
> edit.
> on second look I see that you have been doing rather well with your flat coats. Hope you get a few wins soon!


Both of Dan's dogs ran a good trial. One more bird and they'd have been in the mix. It was a pleasure to watch them run this weekend.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Brent McDowell said:


> Both of Dan's dogs ran a good trial. Oine more bird and they'd have been in the mix. It was a pleasure to watch them run this weekend.


Thanks everyone. It's always fun to finish a trial in the ribbons. Traitors 2nd was a thrill. Just glad I won't have to run the Coats against him in the Q much more.

My long-haired black dogs try real hard, despite only getting 1, sometimes 2 days of training a week. Just don't tell them they're not Labs.

Congrats to you too Brent. Rex ran a great trial on some very tough tests. That 3rd was hard fought for. Great meeting you too and good luck.

Thanks again and Congrats to all that placed or JAM'd on this hot weekend in MI!


----------

